# springer spaniels



## tabes

HI GUYS HOW MANY OF YOU OUT THERE HUNT PHEASANTS WITH SPRINGERS OR EVEN ENGLISH COCKERS JUST COURIOUS I HAVE 4 SPRINGERS AND LOVE EVERYONE OF THEM


----------



## Ac_EsS

:beer: only way to hunt pheasants is behind a springer!


----------



## Turner




----------



## KEN W

Springers are nice dogs.......but a little small.I saw one get lost in a 1/2 section of CRP that was 4-5 feet tall for 3 hours on Saturday.The owner was getting a little frantic.


----------



## Horsager

KEN W said:


> Springers are nice dogs.......but a little small.I saw one get lost in a 1/2 section of CRP that was 4-5 feet tall for 3 hours on Saturday.The owner was getting a little frantic.


The problem there would be in the dog handling, not the dog size.

I routinely hunt 6'+ cattails with my 35# English Cocker, have yet to lose him. When I got my dog I got the "he's too small" comment a ton, but never more than once from anyone who's hunted behind him.


----------



## tabes

horsager you are 100% right they may weigh 35- 40 lbs but 25 lbs of that is heart and determination


----------



## Horsager

One of each, mine is the white/orange cocker.










He'll hunt upland game in any cover.


----------



## lvmylabs

Horsager,

That is a beautiful Cocker. One of my good friends has an English Cocker, not as big as yours, but a great little bird dog. Always fun to hunt behind. If you don't mind me asking where did you get yours?

I think very few people know how versitile (sp) these little guys can be.

Jim


----------



## Dak

I always get the "too small" line about my French Brittanies too. They will bust cattails all day long. I've been thinking about trying a springer too.


----------



## Maverick

Horsager...you are right on....
I was hunting some plots that would put the 4'-5' cattails/CRP to shame. We are talking 5'-6' crp with trees and bushes up to your eyes. Never had one bit of problems with him ranging on me. My father had an 80 lbs lab in there and he had a hell of a time keeping him around. Didn't help that it was absolutely loaded with pheasants.

Love those Britt's!!!!!


----------



## djleye

Quick question, Do the english cockers do well when it gets really cold in late December. I have heard they don't really have the toughness for that kind of weather. Same thing with your pooch Mav, does he do OK when it gets really cold??


----------



## flightbirds

The English Springer is the only way to go for pheasants. IMO they have the best combination of nose, speed, endurance and heart. I have never found my springer's to be too small of dog(40 pounds). In fact he works thick cattails better than any dog I have seen.


----------



## flightbirds

The English Springer is the only way to go for pheasants. IMO they have the best combination of nose, speed, endurance and heart. I have never found my springer's to be too small of dog(40 pounds). In fact he works thick cattails better than any dog I have seen.


----------



## Burly1

I've hunted behind a bunch of dogs in my life. Well trained pointers, in cover where they can be readily seen, are a wonder to behold. The only drawback to a good Springer or Cocker, provided they are trained, is that they might get too focused, and be a little hard to hold within range. This problem is lessened, I think, in heavy cover, where the little dogs really shine. As for their status as family members, well, next to my two legged kids and grandkids, they're the best.








Have a great season,
Burl


----------



## Maverick

> Quick question, Do the english cockers do well when it gets really cold in late December. I have heard they don't really have the toughness for that kind of weather. Same thing with your pooch Mav, does he do OK when it gets really cold??


This is my first year hunting behind my Brit. Spaniel. He is only a 1-1/2 right now and this will be his first fall hunting. I know that he hates the heat and loves cooler weather, so I can't really answer your question right now.



> As for their status as family members, well, next to my two legged kids and grandkids, they're the best.


I agree 100%!!!!


----------



## Burly1

This past weekend, we hunted really frosty grass one morning, and the dogs got wet early on. Sam, the Cocker, got cold, and didn't like it well at all. Her coat is short right now, and that certainly was a factor. She also had some intestinal distress, due to drinking that lovely green water in the creek the day before. I'm sure that had something to do with her lack of enthusiasm as well. In any case, I've ordered a neoprene vest with a chest protector, against future cold, wet days. In past experience, they don't mind cold and dry, but wet is a little different.
Burl


----------



## Turner

The only problem my Springer has with the cold and snow is ice forming inbetween the pads of her feet. We have never hunted with the temps much below 15 deg. That pic I posted up top is Caliber on the last weekend of 2006 season, she was 3 yrs old. They do have a huge heart and a drive to hunt, no doubt about that.


----------



## Bird2007

flightbirds said:


> The English Springer is the only way to go for pheasants. IMO they have the best combination of nose, speed, endurance and heart. I have never found my springer's to be too small of dog(40 pounds). In fact he works thick cattails better than any dog I have seen.


I don't think you can say that they are the "only" way to go. No doubt they are great dogs. I chose lab and I wouldn't want to have another dog except him. He hunts all day, is relentless, and points to boot. If I did not get a lab I would have gone springer. Maybe next time I will.


----------



## lecub

Another plus with the "little dogs" they will keep your place at the bar after the hunt.


----------



## Maverick

If I am not mistaken, that's the bar in Ludden. Great place to stop for quick one and a pickled egg!!!


----------



## lecub

Nope, Millers in Brocket


----------



## Maverick

Well I wasn't even close........I am sure they still got pickled eggs!!! :beer:


----------



## tabes

BIRD2007 I DONT MEAN TO START AN ARGUMENT AND IM SURE YOUR LAB IS A GREAT DOG BUT THE POINTING INSTINCT IN A LAB IS A RESSIVE TRAIT LABS ARE FLUSHERS NOT POINTERS TRUE LAB PEOPLE SHOULD ARGUE THE POINT OF BREEDING A LAB THAT POINTS AGAIN THIS IS JUST MY OPIONION


----------



## Sparky477

My springer is is 50lbs and plenty big for any type of cover. I think the thicker it is the better he likes it. He's a great family dog too.


----------



## Bird2007

tabes said:


> BIRD2007 I DONT MEAN TO START AN ARGUMENT AND IM SURE YOUR LAB IS A GREAT DOG BUT THE POINTING INSTINCT IN A LAB IS A RESSIVE TRAIT LABS ARE FLUSHERS NOT POINTERS TRUE LAB PEOPLE SHOULD ARGUE THE POINT OF BREEDING A LAB THAT POINTS AGAIN THIS IS JUST MY OPIONION


I have heard that before. He points only when the bird sits tight. I would take him, or about any of the dogs from his litter, or subsequent litter as top bird dogs. I really don't care about recessive traits when he puts roosters in the air in front of me on a constant basis. I know a guy well you raises field trial labs and sells them for big $ and I will take mine as a bird dog any day of the week.


----------



## duketter




----------



## Old Hunter

I had a springer about 50 yrs ago. The biggest springer I have ever seen. He was almost 60 lbs. A very good looking dog and very family protective. A man approached my mother in the dark one night in the back yard. She opened the back door and out came Skipper,it was a full on attack. The dog knew she was in trouble and shredded the guy. He was never caught but there was no trouble after that. 
Do any of you trim the fur on the legs(feathers) before hunting season? My springer would get so full of burrs that it was a nightmare to get them out.


----------



## Sparky477

I don't trim the feathers, but yes, the burs can be a pain. I think he enjoys sitting on the tailgate of the pickup and letting me pick them out at the end of the day though.

I do trim the fur between his pads when we start hunting in the snow though. Like Turner said, ice buildup on his paws can be a problem and trimming the fur seems to help.


----------



## lecub

old hunter
My daughters first springer, a female was close to 50 lbs.(20 yrs. ago) I also trim between the toes for mud not just snow and ice and have found that hair cream rinse does great keeping burs from sticking,plus it cleans off well.


----------



## Turner

Here is the proud Pup with three from the 2007 season. I think you can actually see her smile when she's bringing a rooster back to me.


----------



## lecub

hey Turner love that white ear 










Checker's last week mixed bag


----------



## Turner

Lecub, 
Nice mixed bag. Mine had her first real water retrieve on a pheasant two weekends ago. A buddy dropped one in the middle of a slough and Callie went out after it. they are fun to hunt with.


----------



## dfisher

I hunted pheasants the first day this year with Rodney, my farmer buddy. He's got a Springer and to watch that little dog work in cover is amazing. Literally burrowed under cattail clumps.

Very nice dogs!
Dan


----------



## Dak

In general, are springers wide ranging or close working?


----------



## Ac_EsS

You train them to how far out you would like them to be. I like mine about 30-40 yards out in from and ranging left to right 20-30 yds


----------



## fishin58

This is my chunk of love she is a mix, Springer/Black lab. She does have the biggest heart and the best drive of any dog I have hunted with. I have hunted with yellow labs, golden retriever, german wirehairs and a weimeruner, and I would not trade her for any of them. I had seen browndogs batch of mixed breeds, but the wife would not even let me pick up the phone!! I am stuck with her and my Jack Russell!!


----------

